# If you need a split...come here



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 30, 2003)

Need a Split here ya go 


3 Day splits 

Monff 
Tue: Chest, Tri, Forearms, abs. 
Wed: Back, Bi's, traps, forearms 
Thr: off/cardi 
Friday: Legs /Delts 
Satff/cardio 
Sunff/ 

Sunday: Back + Abs 
Monday: Cardio 
Tuesday: Chest + Tris 
Wednesday: Shoulders + biceps + traps 
Thursday: Cardio 


Monday: Chest Tri's 
Tuesday: off 
Wednesday: Back Bi's and Forearms 
Thrusday: Off 
Friday: Shoulders and Legs 


monday- chest tri's shoulders 
wednesday-legs/abs 
friday- back bi's forearms 


Monday- Chest Tris Delts 
Wednesday- Legs 
Friday- Back Biceps Traps Forearms 


4 day splits 

Monday- chest/tris 
Tuesday- back/bis 
wednesday- off 
Thursday- shoulders/forearms 
Friday- Legs 
saturday/sunday- off or cardio 

Monday-Chest-Tri's 
Tuesday-Back-Bi's-forearms 
wednesday-rest 
thursday-Shoulders 
Friday-Legs 


Fri-legs 
Sat-chest/tris 
Mon-back/bis 
Tues-shoulders 


1.back/Chest 
2.Rest 
3.Shoulders + Traps + Arms + Abs 
4.Rest or HIIT 
5.Legs 
3.Rest or HIIT 


Day 1: Chest/Back/Shoulders/Traps 
Day 2: Biceps/Triceps 
Day 3: 20 min of HIIT and abs 
Day 4: Quads/Hamstrigs/Calves 
Day 5: Off 


5 and 6 and 7 day splits 

mon: chest/tri 
tue: back/abs 
wed: bicep/forearm 
thur: shoulder/traps 
fri: legs 



mon -chest tris 
tues- back forarms 
wed - Delts traps 
Thur - Legs 
Fri –Arms 


mon-chest Delts 
Tues- legs 
Wed – Back Traps 
Thur- Arms 
Friday -Forearms/abs 


M -Chest, Triceps 
T -Abs 
W -Back, Biceps 
Th -REST 
F -Shoulders 
Saturday -Legs 
Sunday – Rest 

Monday: Chest/Triceps 
Tuesday: Back/Shoulders 
Wednesday: Abs 
Thursday: Rest 
Friday: Biceps/Forearms 
Saturday: Legs/Calves 
Sunday: Rest 


Monday: Chest/Triceps 
Tuesday: Biceps/Forearms 
Wednesday: Abs 
Thursday: Rest 
Friday: Back/Shoulders 
Saturday: Legs/Calves 
Sunday: Rest 

Mon: Arms 
Tue: Legs 
Wed: Chest 
Thu: Back 
Fri: Shoulders 
Sat: Off 
Sun: Off 

Sunday: Bis/Tris/Forearms 
Monday: Shoulders/Abs 
Tuesday: Legs/Calves 
Wednesday:Rest 
Thursday Chest/Abs 
Friday: Back/Calves 
Saturday:Rest 

Monday: Chest/Abs/Cavles 
Tuesday: Back/Forearms 
Wednesday:Rest 
Thursday Upper Legs/Cavles 
Friday: Shoulders/Traps 
Saturday:Arms 
Sunday:Rest 


mon - bicep/forearm 
tue - legs 
wed - back/tricep 
thur - traps/abs 
fri - chest/shoulders. 

Mon - Back 
Tue - Chest 
Wed - Shoulders 
Thu - Arms 
Fri - Legs 
Sat - Off 
Sunday: Off 


Monday: Chest 
Tuesday: Back 
Wenesday: Shoulders 
Thursday: Off 
Friday: Arms 
Saturday: Legs 
Sunday: Rest 

Monday:Bis/Tris/Forearms 
Tuesday:Quads/Hams/Calves 
Wednesday:Rest 
ThursdayShoulders 
Friday:Back 
Saturday:Chest 


Sunday: Back + Abs 
Monday: Cardio 
Tuesday: Chest + Tris 
Wednesday: Shoulders + biceps + traps 
Thursday: Cardio 
Friday: Legs 
Saturday: Cardio 


Mon –Chest/Back 
Tues-Arms/Shoulders 
Wed-Chest/back 
Thur-Arms/Shoulders 
Fri-Touchup on everything 

Monday-Biceps/Triceps/Forearms/Lower Back 
Tuesday-Quads/Hamstrings/Calves 
Wednesday-Cardio/Abs 
Thursday-Off 
Friday-Chest/Back/Shoulders/Traps 
Saturday-Biceps/Triceps/Forearms/Lower Back(a.m.), Cardio (p.m.) 
Sunday-Abs 


Mon--Shoulders & bi's 
Tue--Legs 
Wed--Cardio & abs 
Thu--Chest & tri's 
Fri--Cardio & abs 
Sat--Back 

M- Back/traps/forearms 
T- Chest/abs/calves 
W-Cardio (distance) 
Th- Legs/calves/abs 
F-Shoulders/traps 
Sat- Biceps/triceps 
Sun-cardio (HIIT)/calves/abs 


DAY1: chest, back 
DAY2: shoulders, traps 
DAY3: cardio, abs 
DAY4: legs 
DAY5: cardio, abs 
DAY6: biceps, triceps,(forearms?) 
DAY7: rest 


Monday: Legs 
Tuesday: Back, biceps and cardio 
Wenesday: Cardio and abs 
Thursday: Chest, triceps and cardio 
Friday: Shoulders, calves, abs and cardio 
Saturday: R&R 
Sunday: Cardio and abs 


Day 1 Chest 
Day 2 Back 
Day 3 Off 
Day 4 Legs 
Day 5 Shoulders/Traps 
Day 6 Arms 
Day 7 Off 

Monday: Biceps, thighs, traps 
Tuesday: Triceps, Calves, Abs 
Wednesday: Shoulders, Forearms, Chest 
Thursday: Biceps, thighs, traps 
Friday: Triceps, Calves, Abs 
Saturday: Shoulders, Forearms, Chest 
sun: off 


mon: back/foreams 
tue: chest/tri 
wed: quad/ham 
thur: off 
fri: shlds/abs 
sat: calves/bis\ 



Monday - Chest, Shoulders and Triceps 
Tuesday - HIIT and Abs 
Wednesday - Back, Biceps and Forearms 
Thursday - Quads, Hamstrings and Calves 
Friday - HIIT and Abs 
Saturday - Start cycle again 

Monday - Legs /calves 
Tuesday - Shoulders / forearms 
Wednesday - Chest 
Thursday - Back 
Friday - Biceps / Triceps 
Saturday - (rest) 
Sunday - (rest) 

Day 1: chest, shoulders, tri's 
Day 2: abs, hiit 
Day 3: legs 
Day 3: abs, hiit 
Day 5: back, rear delts, bi's, forearms 
Day 6: rest 


Monday - Legs /calves 
Tuesday - Shoulders / forearms 
Wednesday - Chest 
Thursday - Back 
Friday - Biceps / Triceps 
Saturday - (rest) 
Sunday - (rest) 



Add as many more splits as you can to this thread


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 30, 2003)

"Mon ???Chest/Back 
Tues-Arms/Shoulders 
Wed-Chest/back 
Thur-Arms/Shoulders 
Fri-Touchup on everything "

damm that would be a upper body killer, i used to do that routine but with a days rest inbetween each workout and it was still a real struggle to get done, i might try that 1... but i'd move wed and thurs > thurs and fri, and do a legs session on wed

so it would be....

Mon ???Chest/Back 
Tues-Arms/Shoulders 
Wed-Legs
Thur-Chest/back 
Fri-Arms/Shoulders 
Weekend-rest!

Though I'm really thinking about this 1 when I go back to bulking....

Mon- Chest
Tues- Back
Weds- rest
Thurs- Delts and Legs
Fri- Chest* and Arms
Sat - C.V.
Sun - rest

*I hit my chest in a 2nd session as I rate it as the top muscle, and its lagging a bit behind right now, but this chest session will be much shorter than the first (like 6 sets instead of 16 sets). So I'll have plenty of time left for my arms


----------

